
Show HN: Autonomous Recruiting Software – We Are on Product Hunt, Need Support - Farbodkhz
https://www.qpage.one/
======
Farbodkhz
Hey Community! We are on ProductHunt and needs your feedback and comments
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/qpage](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/qpage)

Pouya, Aram and Farhad here and we're the co-founders of QPage
([https://www.qpage.one/](https://www.qpage.one/)) - QPage is an Autonomous
Recruiting Software. We help busy founders/recruiters cut time-taking manual
work from writing Job Descriptions to find proper Psychometric/skills
assessments or coordinate interviews and invest the precious time in choosing
data-driven good fits.

We started building QPage because we had to spend tons of hours recruiting new
team members either at scale or cherry-picking the one to get on the bus in
the right seat. We had to write a job description, find or design proper
assessments and integrate coordinate interviews and get together a separate
set of information.

“You should spend 50% of your time hiring. This is the most fundamental thing
you'll ever do.”- Sam Altman Founders are keen on interviewing candidates and
getting their skin in the game and that’s pretty hard to keep on the track
once you have a busy schedule. It goes to spend hefty amounts of dollars to
pay recruiting agencies while they might have no sense of what the position
is.

We started our company about a year ago, after working at our first venture, a
leading Online Food ordering in the Middle east, LG Electronics and Rocket
Internet SE ventures in Dubai, where we were building Amazon and Uber’s clone
there (I know, but people all around the world need such services too). We had
to spend a vast amount of energy and cash on hiring talents at scale because
the year-waiting campaign was coming.

The idea of building autonomous software by having the freedom to govern
itself or control its own affair while steel is in control of recruiters
evolved after working for 4 months on developing the infrastructure and the
team after talking with few founders, recruiters and founders around us.

The way QPage works can be broken into 3 main steps. Set your workspace up and
start creating an open position by choosing among generated job descriptions,
inviting the recruit’s team, and choosing among psychometric and skills
assessments or events such as interviews, calls or AI led interviews and
publishing it in different channels. Monitor your pipeline outbound where the
analysis comes to provide meaningful insights, start by checking Candidate's
scores in AI analysis of CV and the job description. The analysis and results
of assessments come among the progress of candidates in the pipeline while the
platform communicates and informs candidates upon schedule, progress, and
future actions. You’ll get calendar invites for calls, video, and F2F
interviews while practicing the virtual interviews in the platform and leaving
your score and comments. And the third one where you will be offered a
candidate pool, unlimited users access, tribes, and auto-generation of your
organizational chart. There is an advanced reporting module providing
insightful information. We're long time fans of SUS and are eagerly looking
forward to feedback from the community (especially criticism). We've made a
free version available so you can try it with no strings attached.
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/qpage](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/qpage)

Cheers! ~Pouya, Aram and Farhad

